

Show HN: Stachify, Instagram for mustaches - shanev
http://st.achify.com

======
jaredsohn
For people interested in the concept, there are also a few Chrome extensions
that do this to images you see in your normal browsing sessions:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/khaoakmndhjandiaaa...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/khaoakmndhjandiaaadnjgnbchillcdj)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gnmngbknombiopoggi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gnmngbknombiopoggilgiebonllnndhp)

------
ether
Wow this app doesn't just overlay a moustache image but the moustache actually
follows you around in realtime. Never seen this technology before. Awesome!

~~~
jaredsohn
Apple Photo Booth does something similar (although I don't think with
moustaches.) While trying to search for that, I found another iOS app that can
do this with 250 facial features including a moustache
([http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ace-freakyface-cartoon-
mask/i...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ace-freakyface-cartoon-
mask/id454513332?mt=8))

~~~
shanev
Are you kidding me? The tracking on that app is abysmal. It has not one, but
two banner ads, one on the top, one on the bottom. Furthermore the UI obscures
much of the image. And you have to purchase the pack that includes the
mustache. There are many apps that do what Instagram does, but there is only
one Instagram for a reason.

~~~
jaredsohn
As I mentioned, I just found it while doing some searching. I hadn't actually
downloading the app (so no, I was not trying to 'kid' you.)

But you made some fair points about what makes your app better (assuming that
it doesn't have these problems.) If one looks at the app store description for
your app and the other app, though, it is hard to tell the difference (other
than the lowest common denominator language in the description of the other
app suggests it may be crappy and the opposite may suggest the quality of
yours.)

Having a video of your app might be useful to show that you get those things
right, although people who buy via the webstore might not see it.

------
jonmb
Possibly the most useful app ever created. Evernote, take a back seat. Kudos!

~~~
shanev
Have you ever watched a movie, listened to music, or played a game? All pretty
useful eh?

Stachify makes most people laugh or smile, which probably lowers their stress
a bit. Lower stress means improved health. I think that's pretty useful.

~~~
jonmb
I wouldn't describe watching a movie as useful. It's enjoyable. There's a
distinction.

But hey, it's a funny app. I was just joking a bit. Obviously it's not meant
to be something like Evernote. :)

------
swatthatfly
moustagram clone? <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/moustagram/id531864119?mt=8>

~~~
shanev
Not really. Moustagram only lets you add the same mustache to still pictures.
Stachify uses the face detection API in iOS 5 to add mustaches in real-time.
You can also add staches to existing photos if you want. Stachify also doesn't
require you to login with Facebook or Twitter.

------
sarvinc
I'm completely smashed and bought this!

